# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  رجاءاً يا صفوة يا كرام أن تقرأوا هذه الرسالة بالكامل

## كورينا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يقول الكاتب  
أي شخص كان قد رآني متسلقاً
سور المقبرة في هذه الساعة من الليل
كان سيقول:
أكيد مجنون، ‏أو أن لديه مصيبة
والحق أن لديَّ مصيبة
كانت البداية عندما قرأت عن سفيان الثوري - رحمه الله:
أنه كان لديه قبراً في منـزله يرقد فيه 
وإذا ما رقد فيه نادى( ‏رب ارجعون .. رب ارجعون )
ثم يقوم منتفضاً ويقول : 
ها أنت قد رجعت فماذا أنت فاعل ؟
حدث أن فاتتني صلاة الفجر
وهي صلاة من كان يحافظ عليها ثم فاتـته
 فسيحس بضيقة شديدة طوال اليوم عند ذلك.
تكرر معي نفس الأمر في اليوم الثاني
‏فقلت لابد وأن في الأمر شيء
‏ثم تكررت للمرة الثالثة على التوالي
‏هنا كان لابد من الوقوف مع النفس وقفة حازمة لتأديبها 
حتى لا تركن لمثل هذه الأمور فتروح بي إلى النار
قررت أن أدخل القبر حتى أؤدبها
‏ولابد أن ترتدع وأن تعلم أن هذا هو منـزلها
ومسكنها إلى ما يشاء الله. 
‏وكل يوم أقول لنفسي دع هذا الأمر غداً 
وجلست أُسوِّف في هذا الأمر
حتى فاتـتني صلاة الفجر مرة أخرى.
‏حينها قلت: كفى . 
وأقسمت أن يكون الأمر هذه الليلة.
ذهبت بعد منتصف الليل، حتى لا يراني أحد، وتفكرت:
‏هل أدخل من الباب ؟ حينها سأوقظ حارس المقبرة!
‏أو لعله غير موجود! ‏أم أتسور السور ؟ 
‏إن أوقظته لعله يقول لي تعال في الغد
‏أو حتى يمنعني ، وحينها يضيع قسمي
‏فقررت أن أتسوّر السور 
رفعت ثوبي وتلثمت بعمامتي واستعنت بالله وصعدت
برغم أنني دخلت هذه المقبرة كثيراً كمُشيِّع
إلا أنني أحسست أنني أراها لأول مرة.
‏ورغم أنها كانت ليلة مقمرة
‏إلا أنني أكاد أقسم أنني ما رأيت أشد منها سواداً ‏تلك الليلة
‏كانت ظلمة حالكة، ‏سكون رهيب.
‏هذا هو صمت القبور بحق، تأملتها كثيراً من أعلى السور
‏واستـنشقت هوائها، ‏نعم إنها رائحة القبور
‏أميزها عن ألف رائحة، رائحة الحنوط
رائحة بها طعم الموت ‏الصافي.
وجلست أتفكر للحظات مرت كالسنين .. ‏ 
إييييه أيتها القبور
‏ما أشد صمتك وما أشد ما تخفينه
‏ ضحك ونعيم، وصراخ وعذاب أليم
ماذا سيقول لي أهلك لو حدثتهم ؟
‏لعلهم سيقولون قولة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم )
( ‏الصلاة الصلاة وما ملكت أيمانكم )
قررت أن أهبط حتى لا يراني أحد في هذه الحالة
فلو رآني أحد فإما سيقول أنني مجنون  
وإما أن يقول لديه مصيبة
وأي مصيبة بعد ضياع صلاة الفجر عدة مرات.
هبطت داخل المقبرة، وأحسست حينها برجفة في القلب
‏والتصقت بالجدار ولا أدري لأحتمي من ماذا؟ 
‏عللت ذلك لنفسي بأنه خشية من المرور فوق القبور وانتهاكها
أنا لست جباناً، ‏لكنني شعرت بالخوف حقا !‏
نظرت إلى الناحية الشرقية والتي بها القبور المفتوحة 
والتي تنتظر ساكنيها. ‏إنها أشد بقع المقبرة سواداً 
وكأنها تناديني، ‏ مشتاقة إليَّ : متى ستكون فيَّ ؟
أمشي محاذراً بين القبور
‏ وكلما تجاوزت قبراً تساءلت ‏أشقي أم سعيد ؟
‏شقي بسبب ماذا؟ ‏أضيّع الصلاة ؟
أم كان من أهل الغناء والطرب؟ ‏أم كان من أهل الزنى؟ 
‏ لعل من تجاوزت قبره الآن كان يظن أنه أشد أهل الأرض قوة
وأن شبابه لن يفنى؟ وأنه لن يموت كمن مات قبله؟ 
أم أنه كان يقول ما زال في العمر بقية
‏سبحان من قهر الخلق بالموت 
أبصرت الممر، ‏حتى إذا وصلت إليه
ووضعت قدمي عليه
أسرعت نبضات قلبي فالقبور يميني ويساري
وأنا ارفع نظري إلى الناحية الشرقية
‏ثم بدأت أولى خطواتي، بدت وكأنها دهر
‏أين سرعة قدمي؟ 
ما أثقلهما الآن، ‏تمنيت أن تطول المسافة ولا تنتهي ابداً
لأنني أعلم ما ينتظرني هناك.
اعلم، فقد رأيت القبر كثيرا
ولكن هذه المرة مختلفة تماماً أفكار عجيبة
أكاد أسمع همهمة خلف أذني، نعم، أسمع همهمة جليّة
وكأن شخصاً يتنفس خلف أذني، خفت أن أنظر خلفي
خفت أن أرى أشخاصاً يلوحون إليّ من بعيد
خيالات سوداء تعجب من القادم في هذا الوقت
‏بالتأكيد أنها وسوسة من الشيطان
لا يهمني شيء طالما أنني قد صليت العشاء في جماعه. 
أخيراً، أبصرت القبور المفتوحة
أقسم للمرة الثانية أنني ما رأيت أشد منها سواداً
‏كيف أتتني الجرأة حتى أصل بخطواتي إلى هنا ؟ 
‏بل كيف سأنزل في هذا القبر ؟ ‏وأي شئ ينتظرني في الأسفل ؟
‏فكرت بالإكتفاء بالوقوف و أن أصوم ثلاثة أيام تكفيراً لقسمي .
‏ولكن لا .. ‏لن أصل إلى هنا ثم أقف
‏يجب أن أكمل، ‏ولكن لن أنزل إلى القبر مباشرة
بل سأجلس خارجه قليلاً حتى تأنس نفسي. 
ما أشد ظلمته، ‏وما أشد ضيقه
كيف لهذه الحفرة الصغيرة 
أن تكون حفرة من حفر النار 
أو روضة من رياض الجنة؟
سبحان الله
‏ يبدو ‏أن الجو قد إزداد برودة
‏أم هي قشعريرة في جسدي من هذا المنظر؟
هل هذا صوت الريح ؟ ‏ليس ريحاً
‏لا أرى ذرة غبار في الهواء، هل هي وسوسة أخرى؟ 
استعذت بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
‏ثم أنزلت العمامة ووضعتها على الأرض
ثم جلست وقد ضممت ركبتي أمام صدري
أتأمل هذا المشهد العجيب
إنه المكان الذي لا مفر منه أبداً
‏سبحان الله
‏نسعى لكي نحصل على كل شيء
‏وهذه هي النهاية: لاشئ .
كم تنازعنا في الدنيا، اغتبنا، تركنا الصلاة
آثرنا الغناء على القرآن
والكارثة أننا نعلم أن هذا مصيرنا
وقد حذّرنا الله منه ورغم ذلك نتجاهل.‏ 
أشحت بوجهي ناحية القبور وناديتهم بصوت خافت
وكأني خفت أن يرد عليّ أحدهم:
يا أهل القبور ،‏ مالكم ؟‏ أين أصواتكم ؟ 
‏أين أبناؤكم عنكم اليوم ؟
‏ أين أموالكم؟ ‏أين وأين؟‏ كيف هو الحساب ؟
‏ أخبروني عن ضمة القبر، أتكسر الأضلاع ؟
أخبروني عن منكر و نكير، ‏أخبروني عن حالكم مع الدود 
سبحان الله
نستاء إذا قدم لنا أهلنا طعام بارد أو لا يوافق شهيتنا
‏واليوم .. نحن الطعام، لابد من النزول إلى القبر .
قمت وتوكلت على الله، ونزلت برجلي اليمين
وافترشت عمامتي ، ووضعت رأسي ‏وأنا أفكر
‏ماذا لو انهال عليَّ التراب فجأة ؟
ماذا لو ضُم القبر عليَّ مرة واحدة؟ 
نمت على ظهري وأغلقت عينيَّ حتى تهدأ ضربات قلبي
حتى تخف هذه الرجفة التي في الجسد
‏ ما أشده من موقف وأنا حي . فكيف سيكون عند الموت ؟ 
فكرت أن أنظر إلى اللحد، هو بجانبي
والله لا أعلم شيئاً أشد منه ظلمة، ياللعجب!‏ 
رغم أنه مسدود من الداخل إلا أنني
أشعر بتيار من الهواء البارد يأتي منه!
فهل هو هواء بارد أم هي برودة الخوف ؟
خفت أن أنظر إليه فأرى عينان تلمعان في الظلام
وتنظران إليَّ بقسوة.
أو أن أرى وجهاً شاحباً لرجل تكسوه علامات الموت
ناظراً إلى الأعلى متجاهلني تماماً
‏حينها قررت أن لا أنظر إلى اللحد .
ليس بي من الشجاعه أن أخاطر 
وأرى أياً من هذه المناظر رغم علمي أن اللحد خالياً
ولكن تكفي هذه المخاوف حتى أمتنع تماماً عن النظر إليه 
تذكرت قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يحتضر:
(لا إله إلا الله .. إن للموت سكرات )
تخيلت جسدي عند نزول الموت 
يرتجف بقوة وأنا أرفع يدي محاولاً إرجاع روحي.
وتخيلت صراخ أهلي عالياً من حولي :
أين الطبيب؟ أين الطبيب ؟
(فلولا إن كنتم غير مدينين ترجعونها إن كنتم صادقين ) 
تخيلت الأصحاب يحملونني ويقولون :
لا إله إلا الله، تخيلتهم يمشون بي سريعاً إلى القبر
وتخيلت أحب أصدقائي إليّ 
وهو يسارع لأن يكون أول من ينـزل إلى القبر
تخيلته يضع يديه تحت رأسي 
ويطالبهم بالرفق حتى لا أقع
يصرخ فيهم: ‏جهزوا الطوب.
وتخيلت أحمد إبني :
يجري ممسكاً إبريقاً من الماء 
يناولهم إياه بعدما حثوا عليَّ التراب
تخيلت الكل يرش الماء على قبري
تخيلت شيخنا يصيح فيهم :
ادعوا لأخيكم فإنه الآن يسأل
‏ادعوا لأخيكم فإنه الآن يسأل .
ثم رحلوا، وتركوني فرداً وحيداً
تذكرت قول الله تعالى:
(ولقد جئتمونا فرادى كما خلقناكم أول مرة
وتركتم ما خوّلناكم وراء ظهوركم )
نعم صدق الله، تركت زوجتي، فارقت أبنائي
تخلـيّت عن مالي أو هو تخلى عني 
تخيّلت كأن ملائكة العذاب حين رأوا النعش قادماً
ظهروا بأصوات مفزعة، وأشكال مخيفة
ينادي بعضهم بعضاً: ‏أهو العبد العاصي؟
فيقول الآخر: نعم. ‏ 
فيقال: ‏أمشيع متروك ‏أم محمول ليس له مفر؟
‏فيجيبه الآخر: بل محمول إلينا ليس له مفر. 
فينادى : هلموا إليه حتى يعلم أن الله عزيز ذو انتقام . ‏
رأيتهم يمسكون بكتفي ويهزونني بعنف قائلين:‏
ما غرك بربك الكريم ؟ 
ما غرك بربك الكريم حتى تنام عن الفريضة ..
‏ ما الذي خدعك حتى عصيت الواحد القهار؟
أهي الدنيا؟
أما كنت تعلم أنها دار فناء؟
وقد فنيت!
أهي الشهوات؟ 
أما تعلم أنها إلى زوال؟
وقد زالت! 
أم هو الشيطان؟
أما علمت أنه لك عدو مبين؟
أمثلك يعصى الجبار، والرعد يسبح بحمده والملائكة من خيفته
لا نجاة لك منَّا اليوم، اصرخ ليس لصراخك مجيب
فجلست اصرخ رب ارجعون، رب ارجعون. 
وكأني بصوت يهز القبر والفضاء، يملأني يئساً يقول : 
(كلاّ إنها كلمة هو قائلها ومن ورائهم برزخ إلى يوم يبعثون )
‏بكيت ماشاء الله أن أبكي، ثم قلت:
الحمدلله رب العالمين
مازال هناك وقت للتوبة
استغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه ثم قمت مكسوراً
وقد عرفت قدري، وبان لي ضعفي
أخذت عمامتي وأزلت عنها ما بقى من تراب القبر 
وعدت وأنا أردد قول جبريل للحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم :
عش ما شئت فإنك ميت  
و أحبب من شئت فإنك مفارقه
و اعمل ما شئت فإنك مجزي به 
رجــــااااااء حااااااار جداً أن ترسلوها لمن تُحِبوووون
فلعلَ حرفْـاً يهدِي قلبــاً ويَـهُــزُ نفْسَــاً للتوبــه.. 
ولكم تحياتي ،،،
*

----------


## az3d

*ربنا يجزيك على كل حرف انت كتبتوا
ومشكور وبارك الله لك وبارك فيك
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
هي زكرى لكل المسلمين ان لا مفر من الموت
اللهم اعطنا حسن الخاتمه
وان شاء الله في ميزان
حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*جزاك الله خيرا .
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## Aladdin

*في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور
اكرمك الله
                        	*

----------


## بكرى عبده

*لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله
الشهادة والعمل الصالح
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين 
اللهم انى اسالك حسن الخاتمة 



جزاك الله خير اخ كورينا
                        	*

----------


## احمر شديد

*جزاك الله خيرا
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*جزاك الله كل خير وأعاننا وإياك على إجتياز العقبة الكؤود , وأنار الله لنا 
طريق الصراط .
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*نحتاج ان نجلس مع النفس وننظر ما قدمنا لاخرتنا... جزاك الله خيراً
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون يارب ارحمنا في الدنيا والاخرة
كورينا جزاك الله خير والله موضوع مؤثر جدا
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*جزيت خيرا  وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بارك الله فيك
فالزكري تنفع المؤمنين

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بارك الله فيك اخى وفى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله 
اللهم احسن آخرتنا يا رب
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*جزاك الله كل الخير
*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*جزاك الله خيرا عن كل حرفا كتبتة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم عفوك ورضاك

اللهم إنا نسألك حسن الخاتمة

*

----------


## الامين1002

*بارك الله فيك ونسأل الله حسن الخاتمة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لا اله الا الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
ان شاءالله في ميزان حسناتك
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*الصلاه الصلاه وتارك الصلاه منزله نار جهنم لا مفر منه اللهم احفظتا بها واجعل كل حرفا كتبته فى ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## looly

*جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*قال علي كرم الله وجهه :
الموت بابٌ كل الناس داخله *** يا ليت شعري بعد الباب ما الدارُ

*

----------


## الجامد7

*موقف مؤثر للحد البعيد جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك.
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع بك 

سلمت يداكـ ‘‘‘ تقديري لكـ
*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء
                        	*

----------

